# Inhorgenta Preview: The Panova Green



## StufflerMike

Like every watch, the Panova Green is designed to reflect its wearers individual character and in order to complete this exciting task to the best of its ability, the Mühle Glashütte Panova Green wants to accompany its wearer on every occasion, through thick and thin.









With all horological knowledge being put into the watch, the new Panova Green scores with a perfect watch-life balance. It is just as interesting for noobs in mechanical timekeeping as it is for seasoned watch collectors, who value longer hikes than extended overtime. This is how Panova Grün lives up to its name. Because it not only helps its wearer to keep track of what's important in life - but also to be able to go the right way. This is exactly what the name "Panova" expresses, based on the words "Panorama" and "Via".

Specs

Movement: Automatic (hacking) SW 200-1, Mühle finish with patented woodpecker neck regulation, customized rotor, app. 38 h power reserve.

Case: Brushed stainless steel. Screwed crown. Ø 40.0 mm; Height 10.4 mm. Waterresistant up to 10 bar.

Crystal: Anti-reflective sapphire crystal.

Strap: Textile or leather strap with stainless steel pin buckle.

Dial: Green. Hour markers and hands coated with Super-LumiNova

Price: Starting at 1.000, - Euro

I will visit Mühle Glashütte at the Inhorgenta (FEB) and Baselworld (MAR) as well. Stay tuned for further reports.


----------



## Nokie

That watch could be very striking in green. 

Looking forward to more info on it.


----------



## krv.looth

Nice dial


----------



## StufflerMike

Now, that the Inhorgenta raised the curtain, Mühle posted a first pic of their Panova Green on Facebook and IG.....


----------



## StufflerMike

Some other pics taken from their latest press release.

View attachment 13916121


















I already love that green dial. I really do. Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh on Sunday.


----------



## pdsf

Thanks Mike. Looks good. Looking forward to additional reports. 

Still hoping Muehle would release more models <40mm in diameter....


----------



## StufflerMike

pdsf said:


> Thanks Mike. Looks good. Looking forward to additional reports.
> 
> Still hoping Muehle would release more models <40mm in diameter....


On my way to meet Thilo Mühle and his team.


----------



## Nokie

The pictures of the green dial are awesome!


----------



## StufflerMike

Some live shots from Munich's Inhorgenta Hall A1 which will close its doors today.

















































Will post more pics on my IG account in the time to come.


----------



## tsteph12

Really is a beautiful green sunburst dial. Although I am quite fond of my Panova Blau, may someday end up with green as well. Wonderful photos as always Mike.


----------



## pdsf

Lovely shots and watch! Thanks.


----------



## Easydoesit

thanks for the photos!


----------



## comstar

Wow, beautiful. Just placed an order with my AD


----------



## comstar

....and received.


----------



## Master2112

comstar said:


> ....and received.
> View attachment 14527605


Congrats mate! Great watch! Will get hold of one in the near future.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar

I love the size, color, and movement....but the strap feels like it will have a short life.


----------



## Master2112

Did you get 2 straps with it or just one on the photo? With green you can combine a lot. I love it anyway.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------

